# Anybody with a '11 Specialized Ruby Elite Apex - Black/Pink?



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

The girlfriend is looking into getting the '11 Ruby Elite Apex in the Black/Pink but is unsure of the pink/violet stripes. It is on backorder until December so we aren't able to see it until then, but if she doesn't like the pink/violet stripes then we're going with the Comp Compact.

The official picture on Specialized site shows a more violet color, but other pictures are a bit more pink. So hopefully somebody can post more outside pictures of it.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------

